# SDHC file recovery (CR2/XP)



## Dallmeyer (May 6, 2010)

Just got a weird error when i inserted my card. Card not formatted for camera. So like an idiot i just pressed format. Then realised i hadn't copied my pics to a desktop folder. Luckily it wasn't a deep format and the card hasnt been used since i did this (5 minutes ago). Anyone recommend a freeware recovery app? I have a few here that i'm going to try out but they are trials and won't suprise me to find in the end i can't complete the task without buying a key or something.

P.s - it was a weird error because the card wasn't formatted AFAIK in XP prior to this occuring.


----------



## Derrel (May 6, 2010)

A lot of SanDisk media comes with a mini-cd that has a pretty good free file recovery application with it. I've had to use it several times,and it does a pretty good job at recovering files. Sorry to hear about your incident.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for that. Maybe it can be found online also. I just ran Photo-one trial. Now trying something called DDR (trial).


I'll post an update if anything useful transpires. Thanks Derrel!


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 6, 2010)

I think i just found the software again on google: ZAR - zero assumption recovery.

See if i can get a result with this...


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 6, 2010)

Success! Got all 377 back off a 4GB card as tiffs (11.3mb each) CR2 would've been nice ..but beggars can't be choosers eh!


----------



## Derrel (May 6, 2010)

Yeah...I had the same problem/result a few summers ago when I accidentally deleted a CF card full of Canon .CR2 files...I got them back as .TIF files...still, better than nothing.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 6, 2010)

thanks for following the progress! I need to geta grip with my archiving. I have a system but i slobbed out in the last few days. I do batch renames in Faststone into individual folders by day/location. Then i make a backup of that too as an archive. I've been looking at these 320gig or 500 - 1TB external drives but i'm scared to be honest of having so many eggs in one basket! 500gigs would be like .. 1 or 2 month's shots maybe. I bought a 2GB stick today to make an external backup of at least my favourite CR2 thus far. I'm thinking in terms of having lots of 2GB sticks rather than a huge external...(maybe someday i can also afford to get a 1TB as yet another safety net! in addition to the sticks and the 2 backups on my crapbook's hard-drive).


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 6, 2010)

Have i thought this through properly $10 a stick ..?? I guess 2Gb is ok per week if i'm sorting through for the keepers. hmmm.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 13, 2010)

This happened to me once, my best friend accidentally deleted everything we shot one day because an old pic of her was on the card, I DL'ed some program and 50 dollars later got everything back.


----------

